# Masonic "skin" for my MacBook Pro



## Chalms (May 30, 2011)

I had this custom made by an outfit in Titusville, FL. They are on the web at www.icarbons.com

I don't get a commission or anything, but they can probably use the art that is already done for an iPhone or android or laptop...


----------



## tbone1321 (May 30, 2011)

Amazing I will have to get one for my iPhone


----------



## Chalms (May 30, 2011)

Just email them and ask for Bruce. He should be able to help you out. 

- Matt


----------



## Ceasare (May 30, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Chalms (Jun 7, 2011)

*Guys, I just wanted to give you a head's up that the site that sold me the skin have a discount running right now.  Not sure that they will allow us to use it (I am trying to get a skin for my iPhone), but it is worth a try.  The email address for my contact is: bruce@icarbons.com  His name is Bruce and the website is www.icarbons.com
*

* iCarbonize your iPhone, iPod, iPad, MBP and Game Consoles! 25% off EVERYTHING through 6/10 @ 11:59pm ET with code WWDC11*


----------

